# Vetassess Assessment



## mikefeeley (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all

I have just submitted my paper documents to Vetassess for assessing, I have applied for a sub class 190 as a metal woker/ welder, I was just wondering if anyone has done a practical demonstration for this trade? And if so, what does it entail? All responses welcome.
With thanks

Mike


----------

